# PHTLS 6th Edition Post Exam



## EMT-Rafferty (Apr 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if the PHTLS 6th edition pre-test and post-test are the same exam?


----------



## ABEMS (Apr 9, 2011)

When i took mine, the pre and post test were similar, but it wouldn't matter if they are the same or not. you should study the course material instead of just the answers.


----------



## EMT-Rafferty (Apr 9, 2011)

I deff am studying the material - but our instructors basically said "study the questions as the exam will be similar"
I just want to know what the deal is


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Not the same*

It is definitely not the same. I just took the post-exam last week and passed the first time. The questions are similar but totally different scenarios.  It is still challenging and I don't agree with what they consider to be the right answer to many of them, but I passed and am through that section.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 10, 2011)

*left lateral side inpact and blunt or kinetic trauma*

So what or where are the answers located?


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 10, 2011)

coolidge said:


> So what or where are the answers located?



In the book...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 8, 2014)

I am sure that a Mod will be along shortly. In the mean time *do not* post any actual test questions from any EMS exam. 

This is a 3 year old thread... What are you doing?


----------

